# Turning with Rasps?



## esmthin (Mar 2, 2015)

My friend and I are going to be doing some turning on a lathe that he just bought off Craigslist. He doesn't have any turning chisels yet. My questions is, could we use rasps and files to do the turning? We won't be doing anything very advanced, probably just small handles. Is this ok to do, if so, are there any extra safety precautions I should be ware of? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Go buy a set of turning chisels and watch some videos on how to use them. You could use a rasp but it will be slow and leave a very rough surface. Some people use regular chisels because they are too stubborn to buy the proper tools, they work if you are careful.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

For a quick test rasps can work ok - and they can be just the perfect tool for a difficult detail. But you are newer gouing to get a feel for what woodturning should be like. At a bare minimum get yourself one gauge for roughing out.


----------



## Slemi (Mar 7, 2014)

If You will use rasp/file, have a wire brush at hand for frequent unclogging the rasp/file.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Harbor freight has a cheap set for under $50 I think and it really would be best to use that. Also a thing to remember when turning is do not be afraid. When I first started and turning a square 2×2 it made a terrible racket and I thought I was doing something wrong but it will until it is round.

Good luck on your future turning.


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

If you are patient, you can probably turn on a lathe with a hot dog or polish sausage. Sorry, couldn't help it.


----------

